

Ask HN: Any novel aproaches to being sick? - abstractbill

Just wondering if people here have any interesting ways of dealing with being sick (I'm thinking mostly of colds and flus, but feel free to chime in with anything else).<p>Do you push yourself to work through it?  Still go into the office?  Do you manage to get decent work done?  Or do you give up completely on work and try to sleep it off?  Do you medicate?  Any good drugs you've found?
======
davidw
Going into the office is a great way to infect everyone _else_ with whatever
you have, thus multiplying productivity losses.

I try and actually stay in bed and read something completely unrelated to
work/business/anything requiring much thinking. My personal favorite is
westerns... Usually I get sick because of stress, so relaxing for a bit is
usually what's called for.

~~~
pchristensen
And it'd be nice if sick days/flexible schedules reflected that.

------
Xichekolas
I sleep.

... for like 20 hours straight. Then I eat something, then I sleep again.
Repeat until healthy. I think last time I was sick, it was with a stomach flu
for about three days. I probably slept 18-20 hours a day, with the rest of the
time spent puking and crapping my guts out. (Hey, you asked.)

------
JesseAldridge
Take a daily multivitamin. It really helps. You get sick much less often, and
when you do it's much less debilitating.

